# Star Wars: Episode 7 - Wetterbericht mit massig Anspielungen



## MarcHatke (21. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - Wetterbericht mit massig Anspielungen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - Wetterbericht mit massig Anspielungen


----------



## xdave78 (21. Dezember 2015)

Ou Man, die PCG Redis setzten aber auch noch immer einen druff  " 'If you Luke (look) fa_ther west '" ...hauahaua ha


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (22. Dezember 2015)

Kleine Korrektur... sie sagt:  "If you're forced to awaken early in the morning" und "Far far away towards the southeast of England there's a new hope with some sunshine developing"


----------

